# 50 gallon breeder- Journal pics added



## jsagcincy (May 2, 2005)

This is for my E. trivittatus group (orange/red)




































































Close-up of the water feature. I wanted the water to come out more like a spring.


----------



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

Nice………But where are the frogs?


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

That turned out great.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Now THAT is an awesome Trivie tank! They are going to love it!


----------



## jsagcincy (May 2, 2005)

KeroKero said:


> Now THAT is an awesome Trivie tank! They are going to love it!


Thanks. I tried to duplicate what I saw in some pics of their habitat. Too bad dendrobates.org is down or I would post the link to the pics I referenced.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2006)

I like that water feature. It looks like a beach. Is that sand?


----------



## jsagcincy (May 2, 2005)

Khamul1of9 said:


> I like that water feature. It looks like a beach. Is that sand?


It is sand. I played with clear silicone and sand but didn't get what I wanted so I mixed the sand with some of the acrylic polymer I use. It dried rock hard and is holding up in the water very well. The pond was formed with great stuff.


----------



## jsagcincy (May 2, 2005)

Bump for added pics.


----------



## OaktownPaludist (Jan 23, 2007)

*Interested in Acrylic used*

Thanks for this great tutorial. I'm interested in more info on the polymer you used. I'm planning a Paludarium and want to use some of this to soften the transition between land and water. I'm thinking of using insulation foam, as seen here:

http://www.csd.net/~cgadd/aqua/46g_construct.htm 

and then covering that with Great Stuff and then with the acrylic polymer you're talking about.

Thanks,

Jonah


----------



## lukebalsavich (Feb 14, 2006)

looks great yo.


----------



## benisio (Jan 25, 2007)

it looks good  

Greetings from Ben


----------



## jsagcincy (May 2, 2005)

*Re: Interested in Acrylic used*



OaktownPaludist said:


> Thanks for this great tutorial. I'm interested in more info on the polymer you used. I'm planning a Paludarium and want to use some of this to soften the transition between land and water. I'm thinking of using insulation foam, as seen here:
> 
> http://www.csd.net/~cgadd/aqua/46g_construct.htm
> 
> ...


Here is another post that gives you some more detail on the polymer. They've become somewhat intertwined. 

http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewt ... sc&start=0

Thanks


----------

